# looking for information on starting a bbq competition



## badgerbbq (Feb 25, 2016)

I belong to a group of men.   We are looking to host a bbq competition to help raise funds for our group.   Any ideas on how to go about this.  Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## four20 (Feb 26, 2016)

I would start by adopting a charter and choosing a neutral judge or judges. I have been to competitions cooking butts and beat by someone that's cooking ribs or brisket, or not even cooking onsite. That should never happen.

I lost a chilli competition once to the organizers 12 yr old daughter. I am not saying in either competitions I should have won, but it can turn off any future entrants.

I entered 2 yrs in a row I was beat yr 1 by the organizer, and the next yr by his daughter.

That chilli competition folded up, and it was for the shriners. It made it 3 years. Our Moose houses had to adopt better rules due to the butt vs ribs incident. Many houses stopped competing in the annual competition. Some complained that the mix of gassers and stokers were unfair, but that's not a big issue to many. The largest complaint was that a cpl houses didn't even cook at the competition site. One of which won all.

Now its all in good fun and to raise money for charities, but that being said it is a competition.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 26, 2016)

And what does this group represent ?? thinking more info is needed...


----------



## badgerbbq (Feb 26, 2016)

We are a group of men that is a church group trying to get more men to go to church. This funds that we make off of this is gonna go to a local charity.  There is another event going on we are gonna try to link them together to get more people to come.


----------



## badgerbbq (Feb 27, 2016)

We were thinking of supply the meat.   That way we were thinking we could put it all together and sell it for people to eat.  What are your thoughts on this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 27, 2016)

our local fair does a charity comp..  winners (top 3) have to donate to the local charity of their choice...  they supply the meat as well...  we get to keep the rest of the meat that doesn't get turned in...  but in your case...  that's an idea, to sell the rest to make more money..  that way you can give some to the winners (who will have to donate, but to their local charity of choice) and then keep the rest ... 

that's one idea ...


----------



## four20 (Feb 27, 2016)

With the Moose generally each house buys meat for their contestant. Generally right at 50 lb. after turn in call the meat is pulled and set out on a buffet, and each contestants meat is kept separately. Plates are sold, and each customer can choose what contestants meat they want.

Judging is done on plating presentation, flavor un-sauced, and overall sales each house generated. They do allow customers a small sample of each house.

All profits are turned in to Moose international.


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2016)

as a first competition i would just do ribs , each team pays entry fee and gets 3 untrimmed racks of spare ribs at the start of the comp.  they can trim to st louis or not. ( i would for a comp).

  Have a 6 hr cooking time and a 20 - 30 min. turn in window depending  on number of teams.  no less than 8 unbiased judges. blind turn in no garnish and numbered containers ,   plate is numbered after turn in so no contestant or judge knows who has what number.

   Also each team can bring whatever they want to cook another dish to feed  100 people or more depending on how many you figure will attend. Does not have to be bbq or smoked but it can

Folks pay $1 at any both to taste what dish they have made, booth that raises the most money is the people choice champion.
  i have seen it done 2 ways , champion gets to keep all money they raised and everyone else goes to the charity.

 Other way is peoples choice gets trophy and all money raised goes to charity.


----------



## four20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Now that sounds like a well thought plan that works. Only with peoples choice I would go with a ticket. Rolls of them are cheap.


----------



## badgerbbq (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the great ideas.


----------



## badgerbbq (Feb 29, 2016)

The food that is served for the people's choice.   Who usually serves the food.  The competers or do I  have people serve it


----------



## bilgeslime (Feb 29, 2016)

I really dislike food competitions as instead of the best [rpduct the winner becomes who brings the most friends. I was in a Chili competition and had the best hands down but the winner had more friends show up.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 29, 2016)

badgerbbq said:


> The food that is served for the people's choice.   Who usually serves the food.  The competers or do I  have people serve it



The contest I went to that had a peoples choice award the competitors got little restaurant portion cups and served the food.  The judges then turned in tickets to the people. 

You could do that or have a blind judging where the contestants bring the food to a specific area and the people don't know whos food they are trying.


----------



## four20 (Feb 29, 2016)

Judging and peoples choice should be kept separate, but when it comes to serving it all depends on what you are cooking.

If I was just doing some ribs I could smoke then serve, but if doing butt or brisket your competitors will be pooped. Let others handle it so there is no bias. All competitors are blind to the people and judges until winners are chosen.


----------

